# Gasing Rats With CO2



## DanTheMan (Aug 13, 2008)

Yesterday I purchased some adult breeding rats, although I only have 1 snake Im sick of my snake missing out on her weekly feed just because either pet shops or the supplier is usless.

So any way, I couldn't bring myself to knock the young over the head so I'll use CO2
So I was just wondering how to do it? Some pics of the setup would be good if you can.
Do I just use the canisters (?) for Soda Stream machines from the supermarket?

I did a search but couldnt see anything like that, maybe Im blind, sorry if this has already been done.

Thanks, Dan.


----------



## snake_boy (Aug 13, 2008)

good question. i to would like to know


----------



## blackthorn (Aug 13, 2008)

You can use a mix of vinegar and bicarb to create CO2, I found it didn't work that well at all, but it may have just been the ratio I was using or the way I had it set up, I'm not sure, though I know a few people use that method with success.

I just knock them on the head now instead.


----------



## cement (Aug 13, 2008)

Gday Dan,
Yes you can use the soda bulb cannisters and the apparatus that they fit into with the trigger and the nozzle. Get a coffee jar with plastic lid and put a hole in the lid that the nozzle fits into. Put rat in jar screw on lid and inject gas. If its a big rat that practically fills the whole jar then use at least one full bulb maybe two. Keep your finger over the hole until dead.
The smaller the jar the better.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 13, 2008)

I never even bothered with vinegar and bicarb, sounded too messy and too much hassle, and probably would cost a fair bit to continue doing.

I just went straight for the sodastream, ive had it for a few months now and it still hasnt run out. I just put a length of tube onto the nozzle, direct it into a bag (which has had most of the air already squeezed out) then press the button once quickly. I found a bag works much better than a container.

This brings them to the drowsy stage then I just give it one or two more presses - in about a minute there is no sign of movement, but leave them in for at least 10 minutes to make sure.

Will get photos tomorrow if you like.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks VixenBabe, sounds easy enough! Will try your method.
And its fine thanks won't need pics, thought it would be more complicated than that!


----------



## darkangel (Aug 13, 2008)

that sounds easy enough hey. might have to try that sometime soon!


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 13, 2008)

There are plenty of ways of going about gassing rodents to death, Don't use the bicarb/vinegar method (the fumes it gives off is distressing to the animals) look on ebay for a nitrous cracker, (used by people who inhale nitrous whippets!!) it is made of plastic or alloy and pierces a soda bulb, you twist it to regulate the gas flow, drop it in a container with the animals you want to gas and bob's your father's brother. very useful for smaller numbers of animals,


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 13, 2008)

heres my bicarb-vineger gas setup that i have been using for years,.with a bin bag i can gas around 50 rats at a time for the cost of about 50 cents. it is quite quick when done properly with the air squeeze out of the bag first and everything seeled up properly.


----------



## whatsup (Aug 13, 2008)

the best way is to hire a bottle from BOC . it's about $165 a year . drill a hole in a bucket the same size as your hose,put it in ,turn it on and thats it.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 13, 2008)

slimebo said:


> heres my bicarb-vineger gas setup that i have been using for years,.with a bin bag i can gas around 50 rats at a time for the cost of about 50 cents. it is quite quick when done properly with the air squeeze out of the bag first and everything seeled up properly.


 

slimbo, what amounts of vinigar to bicarb do you use? like, 1:1? 1:4?


----------



## Pythonking (Aug 13, 2008)

whatsup said:


> the best way is to hire a bottle from BOC . it's about $165 a year . drill a hole in a bucket the same size as your hose,put it in ,turn it on and thats it.


 
I agree otherwise clonk


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 13, 2008)

It seems a little excessive to hire a bottle the size of a water heater, when you only have the one snake?


----------



## whatsup (Aug 13, 2008)

a bit of common sense would tell you to use a brick untill you needed to upgrade to a c02 bottle


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 13, 2008)

blackthorn said:


> You can use a mix of vinegar and bicarb to create CO2, I found it didn't work that well at all, but it may have just been the ratio I was using or the way I had it set up, I'm not sure, though I know a few people use that method with success.
> 
> I just knock them on the head now instead.


 
CO2 isnt really any more humane than knocking them over the head if thats what youre going for, it actually suffocates them rather than putting them to sleep and you hear the animals you are gassing gasping for air. Knocking them over the head is probably much quicker and less traumatic for them....assuming this is what you are concerned about and Im also assuming this is what caused the statement " it didnt work that well"


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 13, 2008)

Make your self a little death machine like this , works beautifully .... a quick squirt today and 6 mice were dead in 5 seconds , no mess , no hassles .


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 13, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> slimbo, what amounts of vinigar to bicarb do you use? like, 1:1? 1:4?



i use 4 tablespoons of bicarb to around 200ml of viniger


----------



## MDPython (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's another quick bi-carb example for you....

Dickyknee's way is awsome! 

MD


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 13, 2008)

This costs about $20 delivered from the US, It will kill a bucket full of rats with 1 soda bulb (that you can buy at any supermarket) and you can fit it in your pocket....


----------



## Kimbully (Aug 13, 2008)

CO2 if done properly, should have an anaesthetic affect first, then if continued they will die from lack of oxygen (all in a very short period of course). With research rodents it is recomended to introduce gas slowly to container (or bag) then when they pass out, add some more gas.
Each culling method may be stressful to different people in different ways but as long as the method is quick and efficient, each to their own preference.

Kim


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

Ha anyone tried a vaccuum? I mean, using a jar and sucking all the air out? 

Is it legal? Or cruel.

I use the pinch method. Just hold the little fellas in my hnad press my thumb behind its head and push for ward like you are pushing 20c pieces of a pile in your hand. 

You will hear or feel a pop and the job is done.

No messy bowls and bags (sometimes a dirty hand but meh!).

Oh did I mention quick and instant?


----------



## Kimbully (Aug 13, 2008)

FNQ snake, I would think it would be cruel, I think CO2 works better as it kind of knocks them out first.

Your method of popping/squishing/pinching is actually a good method for pups (adults too if your strong enough and quick enough) and is more ethical than head knocking (according to animal research ethics commitees).

Kim


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 13, 2008)

dickyknee, looks awesome! and professional lol
I think ill stick with something like that, other than making my own CO2, too much hassle, nice and easy with the sodastream machine.

FNQ, I think It would be a bit cruel with the vacuum as it would suffocate them too slowly, if your a diver, ever tried taking a breath from the regulator when the tanks empty or not connected? would be like that, horrible feeling. Atleast CO2 dazes them first, puts them to sleep, then kills them.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh you beat me to it Kimbully


----------



## Lewy (Aug 13, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> Make your self a little death machine like this , works beautifully .... a quick squirt today and 6 mice were dead in 5 seconds , no mess , no hassles .


 


That is a good way to do it i will look in to doing somthing like that


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

Fair enough, I will keep with the pinching. I was just curious.

Cheers


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

As for the death machine, it looks pretty cool. I might have to whip out the old soda stream on the week end and have a go.


----------



## No-two (Aug 13, 2008)

FNQ Snake, sucking the air out of a jar is just that, sucking all the air out, no CO2 left, nothing. It would be the equivalent of a human going into space without a space suit, their eyes would pop out, and so on. Not nice. Have you ever put a glass over your mouth and sucked in? After some sucking your lips start to feel like they're getting bigger and are being pulled into the glass, it's quite painful.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

No-two said:


> FNQ Snake, sucking the air out of a jar is just that, sucking all the air out, no CO2 left, nothing. It would be the equivalent of a human going into space without a space suit, their eyes would pop out, and so on. Not nice. Have you ever put a glass over your mouth and sucked in? After some sucking your lips start to feel like they're getting bigger and are being pulled into the glass, it's quite painful.




No dramas, it was just a query. Thanks for the answers guys. :lol:


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 13, 2008)

If CO2 is what you want to do then watch this for some confidence. the guys a little creepy but you'll get the idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

hope that helps.
Daniel.


----------



## baxtor (Aug 13, 2008)

souldoubt said:


> CO2 isnt really any more humane than knocking them over the head if thats what youre going for, it actually suffocates them rather than putting them to sleep and you hear the animals you are gassing gasping for air. Knocking them over the head is probably much quicker and less traumatic for them....assuming this is what you are concerned about and Im also assuming this is what caused the statement " it didnt work that well"


 
Actually it is not the same as suffocation. As I understand it the gasping for air reflex is triggered not by the lack of oxygen being inhaled but by the lack of carbon dioxide being exhaled. By gassing with carbon dioxide this reflex is not triggered and the victim more or less just shuts down without the associated distress


----------



## blackthorn (Aug 13, 2008)

souldoubt said:


> CO2 isnt really any more humane than knocking them over the head if thats what youre going for, it actually suffocates them rather than putting them to sleep and you hear the animals you are gassing gasping for air. Knocking them over the head is probably much quicker and less traumatic for them....assuming this is what you are concerned about and Im also assuming this is what caused the statement " it didnt work that well"



You're quite right, when I tried the bicarb and vinegar method it didn't actually kill my rats, just made them a bit wobbly on their feet, and after a few attempts(with different setups) I gave up because it was obviously more traumatic for the rats than anything. This is why I stopped trying that and started using a brick, it's quicker and less traumatic for them. I forget now why I tried the CO2 to start with.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 13, 2008)

by the 'brick' method you mean hitting a rat on the brick right? not impaling the brick into the rat? my assumption is you mean the clonking method, am i correct? if not what is your 'brick' method?

cheers, Daniel.


----------



## hallie (Aug 13, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> by the 'brick' method you mean hitting a rat on the brick right? not impaling the brick into the rat? my assumption is you mean the clonking method, am i correct? if not what is your 'brick' method?
> 
> cheers, Daniel.


 
Obviously clonking. there would be nothing left hitting the rat with the brick matey..


----------



## Ryan H (Aug 14, 2008)

so all u do is get a brick and crush there heads?


----------



## blackthorn (Aug 14, 2008)

Ryan H said:


> so all u do is get a brick and crush there heads?



No. You take the rat by its tail or put it in a bag or however you want to do it, and swing it at a brick so its head hits it... it's pretty much lights out straight away.


----------



## Ryan H (Aug 14, 2008)

ah ok just curious


----------



## hallie (Aug 14, 2008)

Ryan H said:


> so all u do is get a brick and crush there heads?


 
Hold the rat by the tail and whip its head into the brick mate. Dont need to get brain all over the place if we dont need to..

Ive tried most of them and personally find CO2 the most humane..


----------



## DennisS (Aug 14, 2008)

Are you prepared to quarantine Flagyl and Worm every new mouse/rat you buy.
Feed it top quality grain and greens.
Whack it on the head or go and buy a Co2 bottle and regulator from BOC or any other suppliers, gas it then keep it in the freezer for 6 weeks.
If not buy them from a reputable reptile/pet shop.
As if you have 5 or less snakes it,s a waste of time ort if you get attached to animals you end up with an explosion of rodents.
so be careful.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 21, 2008)

This is my gassing chamber


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 21, 2008)

slimebo said:


> i use 4 tablespoons of bicarb to around 200ml of viniger


 
thanks mate, ive mimic'd your set up. works a treat! did 50 mice last night and 30 rats this morning, only cost me around 10 bucks to throw together, and about 5 dollars for the vinigar and bi carb, works out to about 50cents a gassing.


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 21, 2008)

Same sort of set up again. I found that puting a hole in the lid releases the air when you pump in the Co2. As Co2 is heavier than air only excess Co2 is release when the container is full. If you do not have he hole the lid simply flys off. This is a no fail method, better than mixing up Bicarb and vinagar. And IMHO better than trail and error with donking.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 21, 2008)

Hsut77 thats look awesome, I was thinking about putting a hole in like that for the same reason, let the CO2 replace the oxygen alot more efficently without the something exploding.
Thanks for that


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 21, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Hsut77 thats look awesome, I was thinking about putting a hole in like that for the same reason, let the CO2 replace the oxygen alot more efficently without the something exploding.
> Thanks for that



Yep, I learnt the hard way. Lucky it was a test run and no rats were sheduled for the highway to heaven. BOOOM!


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 21, 2008)

Haha! Yea im sure the rats wouldn't have been to happy only partially gassed

How much for the soadastream machine if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 21, 2008)

DanThe man; It was $79.00 included 2 Co2 bottles. The standard on is $69.00 but they did not have any at the time. I have not finished one of them yet (co2) and have done about 60 rats. A few bucks for the tubing and container and your set to go.

http://www.sodastream.com.au/aureta...Sodastream&category_name=Drinksmakers&Page=1#


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 21, 2008)

Sweet thanks for that! Will have to get one now before my rat gives birth!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 21, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> DanThe man; It was $79.00 included 2 Co2 bottles. The standard on is $69.00 but they did not have any at the time. I have not finished one of them yet (co2) and have done about 60 rats. A few bucks for the tubing and container and your set to go.
> 
> http://www.sodastream.com.au/aureta...Sodastream&category_name=Drinksmakers&Page=1#



I currently mix my own CO2, but couldn't be stuffed any more and it is not that quick to do the job.
That looks like the go, very easy!!
Where did you get it from, the site or from a shop?


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 21, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> I currently mix my own CO2, but couldn't be stuffed any more and it is not that quick to do the job.
> That looks like the go, very easy!!
> Where did you get it from, the site or from a shop?



I got it off the site as my local store only sells the flavours and Co2. Took about 3 weeks to come though. There are some old ones on ebay.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 21, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> I got it off the site as my local store only sells the flavours and Co2. Took about 3 weeks to come though. There are some old ones on ebay.


Yeah I checked ebay, just trying to suss out the process of filling or replacing the CO2 canisters.
What store sells soda stream and or exchangers the empty canisters?
When you purchased from the site, did they ship it with canisters full of CO2?
Thanks Hsut...


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 21, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> Yeah I checked ebay, just trying to suss out the process of filling or replacing the CO2 canisters.
> What store sells soda stream and or exchangers the empty canisters?
> When you purchased from the site, did they ship it with canisters full of CO2?
> Thanks Hsut...



Yep, it came with 2 full bottles. You can exchange the empty bottles at Kmart, Big W. Or alternativly you order online, they send you two more and you post back the empties in the box provided. You can check for stores via this link.

http://www.sodastream.com.au/auretail/storelocator.asp


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 21, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> Yep, it came with 2 full bottles. You can exchange the empty bottles at Kmart, Big W. Or alternativly you order online, they send you two more and you post back the empties in the box provided. You can check for stores via this link.
> 
> http://www.sodastream.com.au/auretail/storelocator.asp



Thanks mate for the info, much appreciated...


----------

